# Newly discovered older music?



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you ever discovered a band that is an older band that you really get in to?

For me lately ... I cannot get enough Iron Maiden. I could listen to it non stop.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I love their album "Number of the Beast" it was part of my traveling music to and from the MWST.

I was dealing blackjack one night and had a 6 6 6...of course it beat everyone at the table. An older lady told me that I deserved those cards. I laughed and said "I do like Iron Maiden". All I got from her was a really confused look.

Todd


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That happened to me a couple years ago. Turns out there was this guy named Levon Helm and he played in a band called The Band. Over the years he battled cancer and it finally got him a few years ago. In his later years he was cranking out some pretty serious music in my book and going back to his early days I found even more. Turns out he was one heck of a guy and I wish I had the pleasure to have met him. He played the drums and sang which isnt too common.

Hop in to the 2 minute mark to get right to the music. You might recognize Levon from a roll he played in a movie called The Shooter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Greavous said:


> That happened to me a couple years ago. Turns out there was this guy named Levon Helm and he played in a band called The Band. Over the years he battled cancer and it finally got him a few years ago. In his later years he was cranking out some pretty serious music in my book and going back to his early days I found even more. Turns out he was one heck of a guy and I wish I had the pleasure to have met him. He played the drums and sang which isnt too common.
> 
> Hop in to the 2 minute mark to get right to the music. You might recognize Levon from a roll he played in a movie called The Shooter.


Listening to it now .. good stuff. And that guy was THE MAN in the movie The Shooter. Loved that scene.

Seriously. I LOVE this scene.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Hawkwind!

been a Motörhead fan forever, but then i came across Lemmy´s previous band: mindblasting!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

from back in the day


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Another oldie


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Lead Belly! I met my wife at a Circle Jerks show back in '83!!! It's tuff to tell people where you met when it was at the "Circle Jerks" !! :screwy:


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Dude that's awesome, I never got to see them. I was a little to young at the time, but still enjoy a lot of the punk bands from back then.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hope the embed is allowed by the corp.


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Family member introduced me to punk. He said he went to a stooges show not long after he got back from nam.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Friggin' Les Baxter..


----------

